# The "looseness" of Wednesday night services in comparison to Sunday services



## Pergamum (Oct 3, 2008)

Sunday mornings are often more solemn in many of our churches. Sunday nights sometimes more evangelistic. Wednesday night is usually a prayer meeting with a short sermon/devotion attached before or after.



The above is how many churches that I know of do it, anyway.

Is the above representative of many churches here on the PB?

What is the "Flavor" (or "flava" for you West Coast Homeys) of your services.

How many services? 

What is the main emphasis of each (don't say "The Word of God"..subtract 50 points and do not pass go for
trite answers)





Now, about Wednesday services:

If you have wednesday services, what exactly do you do? Why? Is there tradition or reasoning as to why? How much stricter or looser is wednesday compared to Sunday?IF you do not have Wednesday services, why? Small groups?




One scenario: 

I know a church that uses Sunday morning for textual and formal services, Sunday nights is mostly expository too, but an occasional topical is thrown in (but not in the mornings). 

Sunday nights is the night for new or young preachers who are newly licensed to preach (only seasoned folks on Sunday morning).

Wednesday nights is a shorter sermon followed by prayer. And the newest of men who might be being called into the pastorate are often invited to speak at this.

What do you think of this above scenario?


Can a church depart from straight Bible teaching on Wednesdays in order to hold seminars on greek, church history, doctrines of Grace, etc? And can others who are not pastors, or pastor-wannabees take part?


----------

